# Planning my first solo one nighter



## GmanUK65 (17 Sep 2018)

So, I am planning on doing my first solo one night camping. Some people may have been wondering when I going to get started in pulling my finger out and just doing it, as the past posts of tent, equipment and bike buying has shown. 

The plan is to cycle to a campsite about 25 miles away near Morpeth on Friday 21st September. Apparently it's a pub with a big field behind it. I think it's called the Oak Inn, if anyone's been to it. I've only tried pitching my tent up once and it took a lot longer than 10 minutes which it stated (45 minutes)

So, pitch the tent, go for a couple of drinks and something to eat at the bar, sleep in tent on Friday night and then cycle back home on Saturday 22nd September.

I've got butterflies in my stomach either from worry, excitement or both. The things that are bothering me are that it's my first solo camp and am l going to be the only camper in the field.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Sep 2018)

I think you have the order of things wrong. On your first trip you go for a couple of drinks (and then a few more), find out it is too late for food and then try and setup your tent in the dark whilst pissed and starving. 

Being the only camper is my idea of bliss.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Sep 2018)

Wait for your first night bivouacing in the African bush. 

Or: In a pine forest in South West France with heroine addicts shooting up in the clearing you almost struck camp two hours earlier.

Those are stories for another time. In the meantime have a blast. You’ll love it and the feeling of accomplishment afterwards. 

Top tip if you are drinking: Take an empty Lucozade bottle


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Sep 2018)

An empty bottle of fabric conditioner has a wider neck, a bit safer that way.


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> An empty bottle of fabric conditioner has a wider neck, a bit safer that way.


Especially if you wear tweed.


----------



## GmanUK65 (17 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Wait for your first night bivouacing in the African bush.
> 
> Or: In a pine forest in South West France with heroine addicts shooting up in the clearing you almost struck camp two hours earlier.
> 
> ...


I take it that's an empty 2 ltr bottle in case of overfill. Lol


----------



## I like Skol (17 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Top tip if you are drinking: Take an empty Lucozade bottle


You can always go and pee out side the tent. There isn't usually anyone about to witness you stood there in your shoes and boxers at 3am.....


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> You can always go and pee out side the tent. There isn't usually anyone about to witness you stood there in your shoes and boxers at 3am.....



No tent acrobatics either or danger of a bottle overrunning when you're midflow and not inclinded to stop.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2018)

Always better to be outside the tent peeing out than inside the tent peeing in.


----------



## Vantage (17 Sep 2018)

Guylines: Instruments of torture when running to the loo at 2am.


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Sep 2018)

I've just checked the weather forecast for Friday and it's very windy Any tips on pitching a tent in the wind?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I've just checked the weather forecast for Friday and it's very windy Any tips on pitching a tent in the wind?



Inner/outer/both/single skin first? What tent is it?

Keep everything in the panniers until you need it then stand to windward and peg, clip on etc as you go. Close all zips. Don’t have guys flailing about loose. Secure the windward guys first. Get the wind to help you.

If in doubt get another camper to give you a hand.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I've just checked the weather forecast for Friday and it's very windy Any tips on pitching a tent in the wind?


Bloody big tent pegs,


----------



## Vantage (18 Sep 2018)

Long guy lines and get the pegs in at 45° or shallower. They'll be pulled out otherwise.
Start pegging as you're unrolling if possible. Less chance of the wind picking it up and watching it sail away across the field. Speaking from experience 

Have to admit I'm jealous. I'd planned on having my first solo camp over with the bike this weekend too but finances etc have bollixed it up.

Enjoy!


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Inner/outer/both/single skin first? What tent is it?
> 
> Keep everything in the panniers until you need it then stand to windward and peg, clip on etc as you go. Close all zips. Don’t have guys flailing about loose. Secure the windward guys first. Get the wind to help you.
> 
> If in doubt get another camper to give you a hand.


It's a tunnel tent. It has an inner and an outer, it also only has two poles. The maker states it's a tent for first time campers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Sep 2018)

Look to see if there is natural shelter from hedges or outbuildings; As per a bivvy at the windiest place in Britain....







If really windy, don't pitch under trees etc. where there's a possibility of a heavy thud in the night!
Pitch the pointy end (usually the foot end) into the wind first then work downwind pitching towards the entrance
Angle the pegs as mentioned. Get the rough shape up first then finesse according to conditions.
Get a decent head-torch.
Enjoy!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> It's a tunnel tent. It has an inner and an outer, it also only has two poles. The maker states it's a tent for first time campers.



Nice, but inner first or outer? Or all in one? (Wind is dropping already her in the SW)


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2018)

I always use the little stakes that come with the tent to tie down my ground sheet, and buy the big plastic ones or the three finned aluminum ones for the tent itself. The tent goes up a little faster every time you do it. I also get the cordage with reflective threads in it, so you can see it with a torch, in case of a need for guylines. Headtorch, as mentioned above, is a great idea, as is a sheet for inside the tent, one of those inflatable l.e.d. lanterns, and not getting p*ssed in the pub.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> and not getting p*ssed in the pub.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> the three finned aluminum ones for the tent itself



Yes! On my decent tents I have ditched the normal stakes for ‘Y’ pegs. So strong. The ‘’V’ pegs are light but bend easily. Cheap on eBay


----------



## MikeG (18 Sep 2018)

Put one of your fully loaded panniers inside the tent before you start to erect it. Tents and kites are made of very similar materials.


----------



## jay clock (18 Sep 2018)

You sound little uncertain about the pub name. Presumably you can google it and call them to check the arrangements

Re the nighttime peeing, when you get to my age you would be in and out a few times. so +1 for the bottle plan

I have done 35 nights cycle camping this year and LOVE it


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Where's the fun in that?


No hangover.


----------



## GmanUK65 (19 Sep 2018)

I've now decided the camp is off this weekend. For a first time solo camp I think better conditions would be needed. Many things could go wrong and believe me the amount of luck I have things will go wrong. Hopefully I can keep some money back and do it in couple weeks time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

Better to have good weather the first time you do this, but from what I understand of the weather of the British Isles this time of year, I wouldn't tarry too long. Although I will take a frosty morning over a rainy one every time.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I've now decided the camp is off this weekend. For a first time solo camp I think better conditions would be needed. Many things could go wrong and believe me the amount of luck I have things will go wrong. Hopefully I can keep some money back and do it in couple weeks time.



this could give you the chance of learning to pitch in the rain (in you garden if you have one) and testing your kit. if it gets too bad, you can always head inside.

no fun being wet for a weekend with no chance of drying out


----------



## Bored Man (20 Sep 2018)

Just decided .. now.. at 23.45 I’m off around Arran via the five ferry’s this weekend, starting tomorrow.. I’ve only had a couple of beers and it’s still a good idea.... ....


----------



## Dic Deryn (22 Sep 2018)

Good call all round, like the 25 mile local pilot idea. I did something similar at the begining of the summer, this built my confidece as well as giving me the opportunity to check gear, both cycling and camping wise. 

The beer, cycling and campign combo is the best, I hope the weather is with you.


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2018)

I have done a couple of 1 nighters. 
1st was nr Bridport, the other was to. Blie Anchor nr Minehead


----------



## Ticktockmy (23 Sep 2018)

I would suggest, that you pack everything on the bike, take a circular route from your house, come back home then practise setting up your tent and equipment in the Garden, and packing up afterwards, this will see if you have the kit balanced ok, you will be able to check what kit you don't need, also it allows you to practise dismantling your tent and equipment which if it raining is something you need to have practised. by practising at home you don't have people other than family watching you making a pig's ear of it. Also, it keeps the family amused. Even after many years of backpacking and cycle touring its something I still do, just to shake out the kit and the bike. Also, make a habit of checking the bike over after the evening meal to oil the chain, tighten any screws or fastenings which might have loosened up during the days ride and tyres for any thorns or flints and pressure. Don't leave it to the morning as any problems will eat into your day's schedules


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Sep 2018)

@GmanUK65 

did you try the tent this weekend?

if it was anything like around here, it would have been testing to say the least


----------



## DanZac (25 Sep 2018)

Forecast for this weekend is looking good for an early autumn jaunt. Probably a bit nippy in the mornings so take a few extra layers, and it gets dark early so make sure you've got a torch for getting back from the pub other than that it's ideal and campsites will be pretty quiet now the kids are back to school.
Don't leave it too late for your first trial run, unfortunately it's only likely to get colder, wetter and darker from here on.


----------



## GmanUK65 (26 Sep 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> @GmanUK65
> 
> did you try the tent this weekend?
> 
> if it was anything like around here, it would have been testing to say the least


No, it was that windy Friday. Didn't think it would have been a good idea at my first attempt at solo camping, especially trying to put the tent up solo in the wind.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> No, it was that windy Friday. Didn't think it would have been a good idea at my first attempt at solo camping, especially trying to put the tent up solo in the wind.



I put mine up in the garden first, just to make sure there were no foibles that I needed to be aware of once out and about


----------



## DanZac (26 Sep 2018)

I had some right funny looks from the neighbours trying out my new tent in the front garden (No grass out the back). Personally I couldn't see anything wrong with camping in the front garden in Febuary, they all seemed to think it was a bit weird though. I suppose they may have had a point as it was a bit nippy, but it was a new tent and I had to try it out!


----------



## Vantage (27 Sep 2018)

Non campers. They just don't know.


----------



## GmanUK65 (1 Oct 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> I put mine up in the garden first, just to make sure there were no foibles that I needed to be aware of once out and about


Yes, I tried that in my friends garden and it took a bit longer than I thought but it was the 30mph winds that put me off with the tent building. I think it would have been better if the conditions were better else it could have put me off solo camping from the start


----------



## John Peel (7 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> So, I am planning on doing my first solo one night camping. Some people may have been wondering when I going to get started in pulling my finger out and just doing it, as the past posts of tent, equipment and bike buying has shown.
> 
> The plan is to cycle to a campsite about 25 miles away near Morpeth on Friday 21st September. Apparently it's a pub with a big field behind it. I think it's called the Oak Inn, if anyone's been to it. I've only tried pitching my tent up once and it took a lot longer than 10 minutes which it stated (45 minutes)
> 
> ...



It will be great. Don't worry about special bottles to pee in, just use one of your bikes water bottles and give it a rinse out the next morning. Don't be tempted to hand your tackle out of the tent to pee, a tent zipper is far worse than your pants fly  

My first night was on my way down south from Cheshire, it rained all day and setting up the tent was a pain, and in the middle of the night I awoke in screaming agony, as muscles in my right leg had slightly torn due to not being a cyclist before taking on the world  

A campsite to yourself means hopefully a quiet night. A rare thing on campsites. 

Drink a lot, but when zipping up the tent, just be sure you're on the inside and not the out


----------



## John Peel (7 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I've just checked the weather forecast for Friday and it's very windy Any tips on pitching a tent in the wind?



Get the inside bit up and throw all your gear in it to weight it down while you finish the rest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2018)

I always work from windward to leeward when pitching a tent. Which reminds me, I need to pack my tent away for winter soon. If I were going to tour this time of year, I'd be staying indoors.


----------



## Pedals n Crank (10 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Wait for your first night bivouacing in the African bush.
> 
> Or: In a pine forest in South West France with heroine addicts shooting up in the clearing you almost struck camp two hours earlier.
> 
> ...


Please enjoy... you will I'm sure. My tip carry a small pocket book note what you need next time and what you didn't need. Cheers mate Pedals n Crank.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2018)

I've done a few one-or-two night tours, but not involving camping.
St Ives, Cambs - cheap hotel, pub with a band. Good fun.
Norfolk - pubs with rooms, and coffee and cakes with Wafflycat, formerly of this parish.
Nearly drowned in the rain., and got pissed both nights.
Peak District - pub with rooms. Did the High Peak trail, Tissington Trail, Monsale Head Trail and Manifold Track.
Got utterly trollied Saturday night  as the very chatty locals insisted I stayed drinking with them.
Great Yarmouth - cheap B&B. Did a long ride up the coast and back round the Broads, made myself a bit ill on the fair, pub with a band. Excellent!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2018)

I wonder if he ever went camping


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Oct 2018)

last seen Friday last week.

lets wait and see - he could still be out there


----------



## DanZac (11 Oct 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I wonder if he ever went camping



I'm guessing not and as the weather's not exactly conducive to first time camping in guessing it's unlikely to happen at all now (Or at least untill the spring). 
Should have just got on with it whilst the weather was good, even I'm thinking twice about camping now and I've got no sense whatsoever!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2018)

Looks a bit rainy for Basingstoke as well. I'm about 10 degrees cooler in Mid Central U.S., Downstate Illinois. But I was about 10 degrees warmer yesterday, and about 10 degrees warmer yet in Fahrenheit the day before. I'll need a few days to acclimate, but it's still a bit cool out there. Could still work some camping in, just won't get released by Dr. in time, I now fear.


----------



## GmanUK65 (11 Oct 2018)

DanZac said:


> I'm guessing not and as the weather's not exactly conducive to first time camping in guessing it's unlikely to happen at all now (Or at least untill the spring).
> Should have just got on with it whilst the weather was good, even I'm thinking twice about camping now and I've got no sense whatsoever!


You are correct, I didn't, and also correct about waiting till Spring. I will have more camping/touring gear by then which will make it easier. I am also going to purchase a bivvy bag (not an expensive one) and basha. Got no excuse for not going out then and camp sites not necessarily needed lol


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> You are correct, I didn't, and also correct about waiting till Spring. I will have more camping/touring gear by then which will make it easier. I am also going to purchase a bivvy bag (not an expensive one) and basha. Got no excuse for not going out then and camp sites not necessarily needed lol



Don't wait till next year, the weather is supposed to be good this weekend

If I can wangle Friday night, I'll go myself


----------



## GmanUK65 (11 Oct 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> Don't wait till next year, the weather is supposed to be good this weekend
> 
> If I can wangle Friday night, I'll go myself


I would also, but it's the cost thing. Campsite and food I would need about £20 which I haven't got. Bivvy/bashing, won't be getting them until after payday on 19th. Depending on weather could be last weekend in October


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I would also, but it's the cost thing. Campsite and food I would need about £20 which I haven't got. Bivvy/bashing, won't be getting them until after payday on 19th. Depending on weather could be last weekend in October



I've been there when even £20 is out of reach

Best of luck


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> I've been there when even £20 is out of reach
> 
> Best of luck


Same here, go when you can go.


----------



## John Peel (14 Oct 2018)

Just a little useless info from my own experience on cycling solo, not that you're going far, but you just might. 

https://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/blog/going-solo-loneliness


----------



## alicat (14 Oct 2018)

Good blog post @John Peel. It has given me confidence to get back to solo touring.


----------



## Milzy (14 Oct 2018)

Last time I camped, there was 40 mph winds slamming into the tent & I didn’t sleep a wink because of the noise.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2018)

Milzy said:


> Last time I camped, there was 40 mph winds slamming into the tent & I didn’t sleep a wink because of the noise.


You'd not drank enough obviously


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Oct 2018)

DanZac said:


> I'm guessing not and as the weather's not exactly conducive to first time camping in guessing it's unlikely to happen at all now (Or at least untill the spring).
> Should have just got on with it whilst the weather was good, even I'm thinking twice about camping now and I've got no sense whatsoever!


It's been very mild of late.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2018)

Speaking of the weather, last week, I had 85 degrees on Monday and Tuesday, but by Friday, it snowed all afternoon. Hard to pack for Midwestern weather in the States, at times.


----------



## John Peel (15 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> Good blog post @John Peel. It has given me confidence to get back to solo touring.



Thank you


----------



## HobbesOnTour (16 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> Just a little useless info from my own experience on cycling solo, not that you're going far, but you just might.
> 
> https://www.stephenpeel.co.uk/blog/going-solo-loneliness



That is a great post, John. I'd recommend it to anyone thinking of heading off on a tour, long or otherwise (and your blog, too!)

I skipped reading it the first time when I saw the "loneliness" tag, but I shouldn't have been put off. There is so much information on going solo in one post.


----------



## John Peel (17 Oct 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> That is a great post, John. I'd recommend it to anyone thinking of heading off on a tour, long or otherwise (and your blog, too!)
> 
> I skipped reading it the first time when I saw the "loneliness" tag, but I shouldn't have been put off. There is so much information on going solo in one post.



Thank you. Yes, I guess the loneliness part in the lead is a little off putting, but it's a question I'm asked all the time on the road, and it's a real part of a very long bicycle tour. I am looking forward to continuing on from Vietnam in a few weeks time.

Steve


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Oct 2018)

John Peel said:


> Thank you. Yes, I guess the loneliness part in the lead is a little off putting, but it's a question I'm asked all the time on the road, and it's a real part of a very long bicycle tour. I am looking forward to continuing on from Vietnam in a few weeks time.
> 
> Steve


I'm confused by your names!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2018)

ah, good point - perhaps the solitary travelling is getting to his head.

Noted for any long long distance tours - write own name on stem.


----------



## John Peel (19 Oct 2018)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I'm confused by your names!



Yes, I originally put my name as Stephen Peel, which it is, but was told I wasn't to use it and had to change it to an alias  Crazy but true. So I used my middle and last name, John Peel.


----------



## John Peel (19 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, good point - perhaps the solitary travelling is getting to his head.
> 
> Noted for any long long distance tours - write own name on stem.



I'm all for using rules of a forum, so I agreed it would be no problem for me to change my name as requested. Message from Mod when I first joined:

"Hi Stephen,

We normally pick this up when people register, but you've used your real name as your login name. Unfortunately we don't generally allow people to do this as it's caused problems in the past, either due to stalking or a member deciding they don't want their posts quite so public after all.

In your case you've put some links to your blog and we don't worry about this, but we do need to ask you for an alternative name. You won't be able to change this yourself, but reply to this PM with an alternative and we'll do it. It doesn't have to be anything too different, just not so easily linked to your real identity.

The round-the-world tour story was probably one of the best intro posts I've ever read.

Welcome to the forum!

Paul"


----------



## Pedals n Crank (29 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I would also, but it's the cost thing. Campsite and food I would need about £20 which I haven't got. Bivvy/bashing, won't be getting them until after payday on 19th. Depending on weather could be last weekend in October


Please I only hope to encourage . The food you have to eat at home you can adapt for camping. Cost=same. I have taped 3 garbage bags together for a bivvy bag. Cut scrub with my knife and made a bed of leaves and lite branches. Two school bags make great panniers... I believe we have everything we need.. we just have to find it not buy it. Plz I hope I have encouraged and not cause any stress for you. Not only am I poor I live in a very isolated part of the world. I need my eyes open to find. All the best 'Crank' Western Australia.


----------

